# Downed Trees = Easy Pickin's



## jumbojohnny (Oct 21, 2013)

Walking with the wife this weekend and came across these burls. The tree that fell is all mine! Made the calls and got a letter giving me permission to go harvest tht meaty burl!

My Aviator sunglasses are a small item to scale, but it's something. Not sure what kind of tree it is.
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/null_zps2b837c8f.jpg

I will try to get this burl too, if they let me. Young maple, but the burl is tempting. 
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/null_zpsd27ffab8.jpg

But this is the tree I need to get my hands on!!! I think it's a Honey Locust, not sure. My wife is six feet tall, that all I have for a scale in this pic.
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/null_zps9c6a8355.jpg


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice stuff.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like some GREAT wood will be in all of those. That last one is not a Honeylocust though. If you have any pics of leaves or fruit lying around we'll probably be able to ID it. If you said HL because of the unique leaves, Black Locust has very similar leaves, and that bark is similar to BL down here, though a BL tree that size will have deeply furrowed bark - it can be a little different in different regions.


----------



## TimR (Oct 21, 2013)

:csnut: nice!!


----------



## jumbojohnny (Oct 21, 2013)

This is the only pic I have of leaves - I will stop by after work to get more pics and to see if I can find fruits. I went with Honey Locust because of the leaf formations. 

Can anybody provide better sites for identification or guides? Until recently I was using wood that I bought from vendors, so my purchase came with I.D. - Now that I am getting into hunting for my own, I have an increased desire to identify the trees correctly. 

These leaves are 2-4 inches long, 1/4-1/2" wide and taper to a point on the end. They are thin and very flimsy. 
http://i756.Rule #2/albums/xx208/jumbojohnny8181/null_zps1d5dcde1.jpg


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2013)

I don't recognize those leaves - I never seen any like that down here - I'm sure some of your northern brethren can ID it right away. It's definitely not Honeylocust nor Black Locust.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 21, 2013)

jumbojohnny said:


> This is the only pic I have of leaves - I will stop by after work to get more pics. I went with Honey Locust because of the leaf formations.
> 
> Can anybody provide better sites for identification or guides? Until recently I was using wood that I bought from vendors, so my purchase came with I.D. - Now that I am getting into hunting for my own, I have an increased desire to identify the trees correctly.



looks like a willow to me both the leaves and the way the burls are forming are common willow attributes. You can use the dendrology at VT website to better ID plants that have a woody stem.


----------



## jumbojohnny (Oct 21, 2013)

Treecycle Hardwoods said:


> jumbojohnny said:
> 
> 
> > This is the only pic I have of leaves - I will stop by after work to get more pics. I went with Honey Locust because of the leaf formations.
> ...





After seeing a few pictures of burled Willow trees, I would have to agree with your guess. Maybe one day I can cut this tree too...not likely since the private school that owns it has billions to spend keeping people off their properties.


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 21, 2013)

jumbojohnny said:


> This is the only pic I have of leaves - I will stop by after work to get more pics and to see if I can find fruits. I went with Honey Locust because of the leaf formations.
> 
> Can anybody provide better sites for identification or guides? Until recently I was using wood that I bought from vendors, so my purchase came with I.D. - Now that I am getting into hunting for my own, I have an increased desire to identify the trees correctly.
> 
> ...



You might try your states' Conservation Department. When I visited my brother's office (he works for Missouri Department of Conservation) they had a lot of publications in their lobby for tree identification, as well as for fish, bugs, weeds, etc.... Don't know if all states do this though...


----------

